

Ask HN: Anyone making a living from Mobile apps? - 10dpd


======
erickhill
Marco is:

"I was only able to reject those offers because Instapaper is a healthy
business, and the life that Instapaper provides for me and my family is better
than what the big companies offered." <http://www.marco.org/2012/07/20/talent-
acquisitions>

